# Next Proteins Lawsuit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Next Proteins Lawsuit Long before BSN???s NO XPLODE or Superpump 250 hit the market, the leading pre-workout powder was called ???Ultimate Orange??? which was made by Next Proteins with the help of the ???steroid guru??? Dan Duchaine (pictured above). The now deceased Dan Duchaine supposedly formulated the product back in 1981 with a basic blend [...]

*Read More...*


----------

